# prozeßdaten mit excel aus einem siemens opc server auslesen



## frankL (3 Januar 2006)

hat jemand erfahrung damit wie ich mittels excel daten aus einem opc server auslesen kann, 
habe ein excelprogramm mittels vba das diese daten verwaltet .
welchen vba code brauche ich um diese daten auszulesen von siemens opc server?


----------



## Nitrozin (4 Januar 2006)

Hi,
es gibt Add-In's für EXCEL von verschiedenen Firmen,
aber wenn du es von "Hand" programmieren willst, dann gibt es von der Firma Kepware www.kepware.com einen OPC-Server zum Download (kostenlos) der bringt gute Beispiele für die VB Programmierung mit.


----------

